

Pushing a commit, eh? Opinions about working with others with git - evilpupu
http://flowa.fi/blog/2015/03/29/pushing-a-commit-eh.html

======
Syntaf
I feel like source control is a fundamental tool in software development.
There have been far too many instances in my work when I just feel I've
tangled my code up too much and need a fresh start. working from the past is
simple with Git and has saved me from my own mistakes too many times to count.

~~~
evilpupu
This. And well, usually you work with other people. I've been in a few
projects, also "enterprise"-level ones and I'm really amazed how fucked up the
way people treat source code management can be. I'm all for quite light
practices to be used, but man, the worst are the places where there just ain't
none.

